# Gee lady I think this might be the problem...



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

With your WC.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

"flushable" wipes. our new best friend in the service industry:yes:


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

I was the on call plumber this weekend for my company. This was a new house under warranty. The home owner was one of our builders supers. Whole house was backed up into the tubs. He really should have know better.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Texan said:


> I was the on call plumber this weekend for my company. This was a new house under warranty. The home owner was one of our builders supers. Whole house was backed up into the tubs. He really should have know better.


 Tell them to just switch brands so you get another service call.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

So did you bill them?


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell yes.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I had this conversation with a guy the other day he said uses them and that they are made to go in the toilet. I told him they clog up the works especially on a septic system but no way was he buying it after all what do I know I'm just a plumber...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wipes are good for flushing.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Makes you lots of cash.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

What did she think about that in the lav sink?:laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rando said:


> What did she think about that in the lav sink?:laughing:


That would have pissed me off?


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ya maybe me too. I was not at my best after a grueling week. I guess I was a little ticked. They had the changing table in the tub and no trash can to be seen.


----------

